# 508 pvr for $149.00



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Just called and got a dish 508 pvr for $149.00, since I was a perferred customer. Plus NO COMMITMENT and NO SHIPPING CHARGES!!!! At first the csr didn't want to give it to me for the cheaper price but I reminded her of the DBS Talk website and others who had got the perferred price and when she came back on the line she said I could get it for the perferred price. I guess DBS TALK carries some weight with Dish . Also they are shipping it to my "billing address" since my service address is Houston where I "moved" recently. 

Yes I know that peferred customer is over used today but it did make me feel good . This makes 3/508 pvrs and a 721. Once you go pvr you never want to go back.!!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have tried before and they said they had no offer available when asking for the $99 deal they had a while back that others were getting.


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike D-CO5 _
> Just called and got a dish 508 pvr for $149.00, since I was a perferred customer. Plus NO COMMITMENT and NO SHIPPING CHARGES!!!! At first the csr didn't want to give it to me for the cheaper price but I reminded her of the DBS Talk website and others who had got the perferred price and when she came back on the line she said I could get it for the perferred


I'm a Dishplayer owner who wants *badly* to upgrade to a 508. This deal did not work for me - in fact, the csr refused to even acknowledge that such a promo existed. I asked for the supervisor and after pressing her for several minutes I finally got her to admit that "there are exclusive offers which are available only to certain customers", but that I didn't qualify. So they refuse to offer this deal to me, a Dish subscriber of over over 3 years (and with autopay). I guess that I'm not "preferred" enough.  I couldn't even get her to tell me what I would need to do, or would have needed to do in the past, to qualify for this offer.

I am so fed up with all the 7222 isssues and this kind of horseplay with certain deals for certain people but not others. I've missed out on every deal I've read about on this site for one reason or another. It's gotten very frustrating.

Sorry for the rant, but I'm really reaching my limit. After having dealt with all the DP problems for three years I guess I feel like Dish should throw me a bone to keep me happy.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Maybe you should try to e-mail the ceo Charlie Ergan and see if he could help you with your dishplayer upgrade . Or even write to him personally and see if you can work out a deal. Others I 've read of on this board have gotten upgrade deals over their dishplayer problems from writing to Charlie personally. If that doesn't work talk to the CSR and tell them you want to talk to their retention department because you want to cut off your service; they might offer you a deal to keep you with their service.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

E appears to ship receivers to the BILLING ADDRESS easily. I guess too many were sent to a physical address and that would be a huge hassle


----------



## shred (Apr 30, 2003)

i got a 508 about a month ago for 149.00 Dish sent me a card in the mail about the offer.I tried to get local shops i could walk in to honor it but noone would.
I called and had it delivered to my door the next saterday and told the guy i wanted to insall it myself.
It was a little buggy the second week but now seems to be almost flawless.I do need to reset with the power button occasionally when the search function wont work.
Im thinking i probably should have gooton two 508s,if they would have let me.
They go new on ebay for right around 300.00


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I know what you mean Jarrod. I seen the deals everyone else was getting on here then when I call to ask about it they say no such deal even exists and its paid in full for a year in advance (annual) and over $120 worth of channels each month. Now they better not even dare say that is not a preffered customer. I could understand if it was a lower paying company like $25 or $35 a little more better but for someone that has a lot more channels and a higher monthly programming bill they should do something more for them. 

I also think it should not matter how much one pays a month really that everyone should get fair treatment but I could understand someone with a higher monthly programming bill having something worked out more likely.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *E appears to ship receivers to the BILLING ADDRESS easily. I guess too many were sent to a physical address and that would be a huge hassle *


Hmm. What happens if you change your billing address to a PO box?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I guess someone at the post office will enjoy a new 508 pvr instead of you, unless you have a l-a-r-g-e p.o. box it can fit in.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

If they wont give you the deal check with DirectTV, they are much more aggressive in offering conversion deals or giving you deals to stay. Then come back to Dish with what they are planning to offer you and ask for Dish's FINAL OFFER. For $50 you think they would give it to you to get you to stay, even if they asked for another year's commitment.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

I purchased their 508 for $199, thanks to their offer. Then a month later or so I got a note from DISH saying that as a long-time customer (since 1996) I was eligible to purchase a PVR 508 for $149. Called them and said I'd like a $50 credit. No, says the CSR, can't take advantage of both offers, just one. And since I'd already taken the $199 offer, tough toenails.

Last week I called them back and said that's it: Tell me why I shouldn't switch to DirecTV, which now has more Des Moines locals, which are included (NOT extra) in their basic Total Choice Platinum package, while they're going to give me two free receivers and free installation!!! I got the fifty buck credit. But it took a while.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I agree on DirecTv being pretty agressive on keeping their customers in SOME cases. They do have PVR's that are cheaper with more features and more reliable although sometimes you have to pay a small monthly fee its probably worth it. Sometimes they do not do what it takes and try to charge customers $25 to replace a smart card and will not take no for an answer. I have switched over a customer because of that and others because they got hit accidentally when DirecTv was hitting pirates. Sometimes DirecTv will replace receivers for free if they got struck by lightening even. I know someone that had 3 receivers and they offered that to them but they took DHP with Dish Network instead.


----------



## homam (Sep 18, 2002)

will I got my first 508 for the 199$ offer then I called and asked for another one and the CSR told me about the 149$ offer so I asked for my 50$ and the answer was NO, after short argument the deal was like this we come in install your new 508 and upgrade all your equipments to dish pro free of charge due to the fact that I have four receivers installed “508/301/301/2700/2800” so now I have all new dish pro equipments (two SW34) they even installed the adapters for the 2700 and 2800 receivers not bad and I have sold my old SW64 and my old LNB on EBay all this with no commitments or any other charge just 149.00$


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Good deal, you got probably a lot of the money from selling the SW64 and old LNB to make up for the cost of the 508. Also if you sold one of your old receivers along with what you had already sold you would have probably made most if not all your money back on what you paid on the 508.


----------



## homam (Sep 18, 2002)

that is what I did I sold my SW64 my old LNB my 2700 and I’m about to sell my 2800 and the two adapters it is like getting two 508 for free and I could sell the extra SW34 but I’m not this way I will be ready for the two tuners receivers if I get any (maybe 721 or 921)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Will Dish allow you to get two or more 508 receivers for $149 each or only one?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't think you can get more than one pvr for $149.00. It is like a reward for being a long time customer who has credit card auto pay and buys their AEP or more in services. My bill runs close to $100.00 every month with 4 receivers and at one time when I subscribed to the porn channel it ran close to $135.00.


----------



## homam (Sep 18, 2002)

will he say you could get one or two I think it all come back to whom ever you are talking to ( CSR ) my bill is about 134$ I been with them for just about 7 years now and I have to say they been kind and helpful all the time I could say I’m happy dish customer


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For the $149 deal the limit is 2 receivers per account. Ira Lacher, my experience was just the opposite, I got a 508 for $199 and then a few months later another one under the $149 promo. I don't think the promo has anything to do with what packages you subscribe to, my bill is a little over $50 and we were still eligible, CC Autopay probably doesn't make a difference either. Just have to be a long term sub with no outstanding bills.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

As much as Dish pushes the Credit Auto Pay I would think it does matter at least to Dish. If you are on this you will have no outstanding bills and Dish can count on these payments each month to help their cash flow . Either way this makes you more reliable as a customer who pays on time, as oppossed to someone who is late every month.


----------



## abospaum (Jul 11, 2002)

I understood the deal to be $199 for PVR 508 & a Dish 500. If you already have a Dish 500 then they give you a $50 credit so the PVR alone is only $149.

Any way: I've seen a deal for new subs to get a Dish 500, 508 & 301 for $99 installed.


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

abospaum said:


> I understood the deal to be $199 for PVR 508 & a Dish 500. If you already have a Dish 500 then they give you a $50 credit so the PVR alone is only $149.
> 
> Any way: I've seen a deal for new subs to get a Dish 500, 508 & 301 for $99 installed.


A recent deal, where the new sub would get Dish 500, a 508 and 301 installed? Is that where they own the receivers, or like the Digital Home Plan?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sounds like a real good deal to me, 2 508's for $150 each. Do they give this deal to you if you already have a pvr?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The csr told me that I was allowed to pvrs to my account at the reduced price. I already had one when they came out with the 501 pvr and I paid $199.00 for the first one ,so I got the other one for $149.00 but no commitment on the second one.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I should have said " two pvrs on my account at the reduced price." If you read the disclaimer under the pvr upgrade web page on Dish's web site it tell you the rules .


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Actually, I think they were offering me 3 of them for $149 each!!!!! I'm such an idiot. I only got 1.


----------

